# Leopard Gecko



## Samzo (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi,

I was just wondering does anyone keep leopard geckos because i'm getting 2 young adults and i need to know the minimum aquarium specifications.

Regards,

Sam


----------



## Leah (Jul 7, 2005)

We keep a few, you can google leopard gecko care and come up with about 1,000 caresheets.


----------

